# Apple juice wine recipie



## xxplod (Jun 22, 2010)

APPLE JUICE WINE 
from good ole jack keller.

1 gal fresh or bottled apple juice 
2 bananas {my twist on his recipie} 
thanks to wade
ill be adding them to a lot of my wines.
2 lb granulated sugar i bumped it up a tad
as i like it sweet.
1 tsp acid blend 
1-2/3 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 crushed Campden tablet 
1/4 to 1/2 tsp tannin 
1-1/2 tsp yeast nutrient 
1 pkt Champagne wine yeast i did not have this kind so =
i used Red Star Cote de Blanc hope it turns out ok.

In a primary, stir in sugar until completely dissolved. Add acid blend, 1/4 teaspoon tannin, yeast nutrient, and crushed Campden tablet. Stir well, cover primary and set aside for 12 hours. Stir in pectic enzyme and recover primary. After additional 12 hours, add activated yeast and recover primary. Stir daily for 10 days, keeping covered. Taste wine to determine tannin adequacy. If not adequate, stir in 1/8 teaspoon additional tannin and set aside 4 hours. Taste again to determine if another 1/8 teaspoon is required. When satisfied, rack into gallon secondary and fit airlock. Any additional wine can be poured into small bottle for topping up later and airlocked using #2 or #3 bung. Rack, top up and refit sirlock every 60 days for *6 months*. Stabilize, sweeten if desired and wait 2 weeks. Rack into bottles and set aside *one year.*
damn i gotta wait this long for it? geshh. LOL


Bud


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

When do the bananas get added?


----------



## xxplod (Jun 22, 2010)

i added them after the 1st 12 hrs. smashed up real good and stired them in the must.


----------



## jkrug (Jan 23, 2013)

have made wine in this post minus the bananas. The bucket does not have any foam in it from fermenting. Cant tell if it is a stuck fermentation or what. I started the wine on Saturday. Added some energizer on Tuesday and still nothing today. Temp is pretty low, anywhere from 65-68 degrees. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Julie (Jan 24, 2013)

jkrug said:


> have made wine in this post minus the bananas. The bucket does not have any foam in it from fermenting. Cant tell if it is a stuck fermentation or what. I started the wine on Saturday. Added some energizer on Tuesday and still nothing today. Temp is pretty low, anywhere from 65-68 degrees. Any thoughts are appreciated.


 
What was your hydrometer reading when you started and what is your hydrometer reading now? What yeast did you use? If you are not using a hydrometer, it could very well be fermenting but slowly.


----------



## jkrug (Jan 24, 2013)

Started at 1.100 And it is at 1.040 now. Fermenting slow i guess? The yeast i used was Lalvin ec-1118. Thanks for the quick response to the first post.


----------



## Dend78 (Jan 25, 2013)

yeah temp is low if you can get it up to the 70's+ it will speed up, on thing i see in your first post you say "i like it sweet" adding that sugar in pirmary it gets fermented losing all sweetness and seeing as the EC-1118 will go up to 18% it will surely ferment it to dry. you will have to backsweeten after you stabilize it. 

one thing if the heat doesnt do much you may want to try some energizer


----------

